# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  Get last cell address in Excel worksheet

## kareninstructor

I've noticed over the years developers asking how to get the last used cell in an Excel WorkSheet via Excel automation. So I created a GitHub repo which demonstrates using Excel automation how to get the last used cell address along with using SpreadSheetLight library.

https://github.com/karenpayneoregon/...s/tree/Update1 

When downloaded you will need to check the projects ExcelUsedColumnsLib and ExcelUsedColumnsLib_vb references to see if the reference for Microsoft.Office.Interop.Excel is valid as you may have a different version of Excel. For SpreadSheetLight right click on the Solution, select restored packages.

----------

